# blyxa japonica



## dean (3 Jun 2013)

Has anyone tried this emersed?
I've read conflicting reports, some say its a true aquatic other say it also grows in marshes


----------



## Palm Tree (3 Jun 2013)

I believe they are true aquatics, they belong to the family_ Hydrocharitaceae_, which contains the genera _Egeria, Elodea, Najas and Vallisneria _and others which are all dedicated aquatic plants.
Some of the confusion may be down to people misidentifying the plant for another species altogether, or due to the emergent flower stalks that protrude from the water.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (3 Jun 2013)

Hi 
I am growing a lot of plants in a pond here in Congo, and I have try to grow blyxa in emerge form, and it's not working.
So I think it's a true aquatic one. I have had no problem to grow more than 25 species but this one even in tropical environment is not working.
Hope this gives you an answer.

Cheers


----------



## dean (3 Jun 2013)

Cheers


----------



## dean (4 Jun 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi
> I am growing a lot of plants in a pond here in Congo, and I have try to grow blyxa in emerge form, and it's not working.
> So I think it's a true aquatic one. I have had no problem to grow more than 25 species but this one even in tropical environment is not working.
> Hope this gives you an answer.
> ...



Thanks

Where do you get your plants from?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Jun 2013)

dean said:


> Thanks
> 
> Where do you get your plants from?



Hi Dean
I get my plants from a French web site, than they send it to Belgium and it comes by plane. It's working very well. If you look for a thread 200 plants you will see my last order lol. 

Regards


----------

